# Cruising LOS SANTOS in GTA 5?



## PushForKush (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;jVq2Q5IS2IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVq2Q5IS2IM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Who else has been cruising around Los Santos and through the Vinewood Hills with some dope rides fresh out of Los Santos Customs?

GTA 5 is the best game ever released, and I can't get enough! Still got acres of land to go explore and see what I can find 

 Blitzed


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 22, 2013)

im jelly, i have been wanting to buy this game but because im broke havent been able to you suck lol


----------



## Rawrb (Sep 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> im jelly, i have been wanting to buy this game but because im broke havent been able to you suck lol


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha I stopped buying them after (I forget the name) the one after Vice City, because you had to work out and eat and shit. If I wanted to deal with real-world consequences of as sedentary lifestyle, I wouldn't be playing friggin GTA!

Does this game still have all that crap? Because I won't buy it if it does...but I want to buy it so please tell me that's gone!


----------



## see4 (Sep 22, 2013)

It's gone.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> It's gone.


Don't toy with my emotions


----------



## Bombur (Sep 22, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


> Don't toy with my emotions


That shit was gone with gta 4, which came out like 5 years ago


----------



## PushForKush (Sep 22, 2013)

Bombur said:


> That shit was gone with gta 4, which came out like 5 years ago


Rockstar is the heaviest company when it comes to making games, GTA has always been my fav, and I think it deserves the most respect out of any game .... just cuz its way too effing sick

and they never fail with GTA.... in my opinion


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

That's good news, I really loved GTA right up until that nonsense and it immediately lost my interest. I'm not much of a gamer, so I wasn't hip to all the new haps, daddio. 

Now off to Amazon


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

...and it'll be here Wednesday.

Nope, changed it to 1 day shipping haha I am a man child


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> im jelly, i have been wanting to buy this game but because im broke havent been able to you suck lol


I'll be getting it in like 2 days.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'll be getting it in like 2 days.


----------



## PushForKush (Sep 22, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


> ...and it'll be here Wednesday.
> 
> Nope, changed it to 1 day shipping haha I am a man child


..also something stoney to love about the game - with my dude Franklin in his Vinewood home, i can hit the bong sitting on the table by hitting right on the D-pad.... lmao legit!

GTA is the cat's meow


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

So how many have I missed now that didn't have that real life nonsense in it? I feel like I should get caught up now

... Looks like just IV, maybe I'll get that too.

Okay kids, see you Tuesday.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2013)

just got my copy.. bartered an 8th of shrooms for it... still wrapped in plastic  gotta love taking the time to grow some killer fungi


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


> So how many have I missed now that didn't have that real life nonsense in it? I feel like I should get caught up now
> 
> ... Looks like just IV, maybe I'll get that too.
> 
> Okay kids, see you Tuesday.


4 was a let down.. it was fun, but honestly san andreas for ps2 was way better


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 22, 2013)

srh88 said:


> 4 was a let down.. it was fun, but honestly san andreas for ps2 was way better


I loved the cheats for san andreas. Hit a car and it floats away, flying cars. I should play it again.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 23, 2013)

Fucking game made over $1 BILLION in 3 days!

This game will win game of the year, no doubt about it, even up against Battlefield 4 which'll be another heavyweight, but I don't think it'll bring in anywhere near the sales GTAV does, this game is revolutionary!


What do you think it means for GTA 6? No doubt with the success of GTAV, Rockstar will continue the series, me and my friends were brainstorming over the weekend, the only thing I can come up with is the whole world, they will probably map out areas of the whole world and make it so you can travel internationally. Especially with the new hardware coming out for the next generation. They'll implement an awesome multiplayer feature, most likely more expansive than GTAV will have, with more players and more vehicles. I can't wait for this next generation of games, new stuff incorporating things like the Oculus Rift, better audio, I even saw this really promising technology that shoots air blasts at your body where your character gets hit inside the game! 

The next decade in gaming is going to be awesome!


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 23, 2013)

I got IV anyway, just because it was cheap on Amazon. V will be here Tuesday though, so I guess I'd better clean my gutters and whatever else I planned to do before winter, tomorrow haha because my ass is gonna be in the living room for the next few months. Fuck it, I ain't got no job! Hahaha

I hope they keep pushing it and don't get lazy with upcoming editions, but no reason to believe they'd start doing that now, right? I'd like to see fatter hookers


----------



## PushForKush (Sep 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fucking game made over $1 BILLION in 3 days!
> 
> This game will win game of the year, no doubt about it, even up against Battlefield 4 which'll be another heavyweight, but I don't think it'll bring in anywhere near the sales GTAV does, this game is revolutionary!
> 
> ...


man the way i see it, there's still PLENTY reason to get excited over GTA 5's multiplayer when it's released in october.

They're going to be updating GTA 5 constantly and considering how amazing the single player is so far, and how amazing i KNOW the online will be, I won't be worried about another FULL GTA release for at least another 4, 5 years.

GTA IV goes way back in years, and people still played that, or the online mode at least, straight until the day GTA 5 came out because Rockstar games are just all around amazing.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone get the handy dandy little guide book? I ordered this one, was wondering if anyone else found it helpful. I tend to get lost otherwise haha

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0744014956/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i03?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2013)

I got my copy yesterday and played it for 8 hours straight while smoking on some purple kush.  I also found 25,000 on a sunk ship.. If you look at your map that came with the game the location of the money is at B-3 in ocean. Get a seadoo cause its a long swim and you may get eaten by a shark.

Edit: Its on the Los Santos map not Los santos &Blaine county side.

Also, If you already have at least 2 characters you can switch back and forth between them while collecting the money and it keeps adding to the total amount. Enjoy.


----------



## smokejoint (Sep 24, 2013)

gta 6 ,the whole world? Cummon dude.. the whole world would be like gta 12 on the ps10 . Gta 6 ,hmmm they keep doing New York and LA. They need to try somewhere else. I think a remake of GTA London in the 60's with great graphics would be killer.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 24, 2013)

I just bought a dispensary today was pretty stoked about it! Wonder if you could take mini sub down to the sunken treasure?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 26, 2013)

For those of you who want a easy helicopter there are 2 on top of the hospital @ E-4 off of Davis AVE. There are some stairs to the back of the hospital that leads to the roof.

You also receive a sniper rifle once you steal the helicopter.


----------



## Parappa the rapper (Oct 17, 2013)

Go BMXing it's suprisingly fun, we had a troop of about 8 of us tearing up the city


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 17, 2013)

So appearantly youre not supposed to steal peoples personal vehicles and blow them up lol ...they put me on gta time out and made me wear a dunce cap lmao ii love Rockstar


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is me and my crew buddy we took a prostitute to the river and lit her on fire lol!


----------

